# 5 babies and their mom looking for forever homes in Kentucky



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

For Adoption 
Located in Winchester Kentucky
Babies will be ready to go September 8th
Female tan hooded dumbo
Female tan hooded dumbo
Female tan capped dumbo with blaze
Female black Berkshire standard ears
Female black berkshire standard ears, white tip on tail
Mom is also for adoption to an experienced rat parent as she needs lots of socialization still. She was a feeder bin rescue. I am keeping 2 boys from the litter and that's it. 
Must go in pairs unless you already have rats. 
I'm willing to meet up to 1.5 hours away from Winchester KY


----------



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

Update: Still available
Mom
tan hooded dumbo female
2 black berkshire females


----------

